# Will the Ranger Rover Sport Fit In All Uber Tiers?



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

I've seen different lists of all the vehicles that are qualified for the different Uber Tier Levels. On one of these lists I see the Range Rover Sport doesn't fit in the XL or SUV lists, but on another list it does. Also on another list it doesn't fit in the Select, but on another list it does fit in Select. 

My assumption is that it takes 4 passengers, so it's not XL or SUV, but it should fit every single other category. So...what if the list show my RRS in certain Uber Tier Levels? Will Uber allow it in anyway? 

I'll appreciate your reply.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheShow said:


> I've seen different lists of all the vehicles that are qualified for the different Uber Tier Levels. On one of these lists I see the Range Rover Sport doesn't fit in the XL or SUV lists, but on another list it does. Also on another list it doesn't fit in the Select, but on another list it does fit in Select.
> 
> My assumption is that it takes 4 passengers, so it's not XL or SUV, but it should fit every single other category. So...what if the list show my RRS in certain Uber Tier Levels? Will Uber allow it in anyway?
> 
> I'll appreciate your reply.


The best advise you could get is
Run very very far very very fast !!!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Also, driving a Rover will mean that you’re an awful person.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber doesn't feature Range Rovers on their lists - they figure they would break before the end of the first ride.


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

Haha, I mean nothing too. :inlove:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TheShow said:


> I've seen different lists of all the vehicles that are qualified for the different Uber Tier Levels. On one of these lists I see the Range Rover Sport doesn't fit in the XL or SUV lists, but on another list it does. Also on another list it doesn't fit in the Select, but on another list it does fit in Select.
> 
> My assumption is that it takes 4 passengers, so it's not XL or SUV, but it should fit every single other category. So...what if the list show my RRS in certain Uber Tier Levels? Will Uber allow it in anyway?
> 
> I'll appreciate your reply.


Where are you getting your lists from? The only one that would be valid for you would be on the Uber website, and be the list for your market. Also, what year vehicle are you talking about?


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Select no longer exists as of end of July.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Yep. Select is gone. But I'd think it would qualify for comfort and premier. You need to find the list on the Uber site specific to your area and use that one. It will be the most up to date. Past lists are obsolete.

I can only guess that you'd drive a Land Rover for Uber because you just want to get out and meet people and have no interest in making money. There's certainly nothing wrong with that. Lots of people do it. Usually they're fairly wealthy already but find driving and meeting people to be fun or therapeutic. If you don't fit that description, I can confidently tell you that when calculating costs from fuel, depreciation, maintenance and repairs, you'll be taking a loss if driving any product that Land Rover makes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I find Range Rovers to be very suited for Uber Eats. Nothing screams "fun times" like pulling up to a McDonalds drive thru to grab a Happy Meal and deliver the $3 offer in a Range Rover. It really makes a statement!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ubering in a Range Rover...


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I had a Rover once. It was towed so many times it thought it was a boat.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Land Rover! Land Rover!
Send UBER on over!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I had a *Rover* once. It was towed so many times it thought it was a boat.


No one knows about your obscure British cars here, mate.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

...very nice ride. Your answer lies with your market. Uber web site lists what is what by manufacture/model/age.

Can I say again, nice ride? :thumbup: 😎


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheShow said:


> I've seen different lists of all the vehicles that are qualified for the different Uber Tier Levels. On one of these lists I see the Range Rover Sport doesn't fit in the XL or SUV lists, but on another list it does. Also on another list it doesn't fit in the Select, but on another list it does fit in Select.
> 
> My assumption is that it takes 4 passengers, so it's not XL or SUV, but it should fit every single other category. So...what if the list show my RRS in certain Uber Tier Levels? Will Uber allow it in anyway?
> 
> I'll appreciate your reply.


When its NOT IN THE REPAIR SHOP !

SELDOM. . .



Seamus said:


> I find Range Rovers to be very suited for Uber Eats. Nothing screams "fun times" like pulling up to a McDonalds drive thru to grab a Happy Meal and deliver the $3 offer in a Range Rover. It really makes a statement!


DO YOU TELL THEM " FETCH LACKEY " !


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> No one knows about your obscure British cars here, mate.


Take my word on this listen to @waldowainthrop on this one.. .


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheShow said:


> Okay, one of the lists I was looking at was on the Uber site. The others were on other sites copied from the Uber site. How do I contact uber on this? There is no email or chat on the site for me.


Just go by the list on the Uber site, no need to call and waste your day on hold.

But seriously, you should really consider what you're thinking of doing. If you drive a Range Rover for Uber, not only are you not going to make any money, but you'll probably actively *lose *money just for the "privilege" of carting people around.

If you want to Uber that badly, get something small, reliable, and fuel efficient, like a Prius, Civic, or Corolla. I do well with my Kia Forte.



TheShow said:


> Meh, it's supercharged with hyper balance...sort of like a cannonball thrall thoring through the Baja 1000.................side ways..............in a sound proof recording studio, panoramic scenic tour......and gliding like it were on a sheer bare ice cake.
> 
> When I'm loading up on a McDonald's run, it's always those WFT moments: "Where Fa To?" I'm sure you know what I mean. :redface:


No, I literally have no idea what you mean.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

There’s probably a market on YouTube and Instagram for being the “Range Rover Sport Uber guy”. Add enough production value, and it could be social media gold.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheShow said:


> Genius! :spiderman:


Yeah, I am serious about it, although it won't necessarily be easy to do. If you go that route, make sure you don't run afoul of any weird Uber rules about rider privacy or anything else. I think some people got ultimatums to remove their YouTube content in 2019 from Uber.

If you're going to drive an expensive car for Uber, you might as well make a show of it.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

TheShow said:


> This is a metropolis; lots of money in the night scene. I'll just get rid of it in a year or two. The eco car doesn't make sense for my theme. I'm making skrills and shows...not saving any doh. -o:


Good luck with that &#128077;


----------



## TheShow (Aug 12, 2020)

I think if I can just get the modern list of qualified cars link and the contact link for uber, I'll be set.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@TheShow Google "uber vehicles" and then your city name.

https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/los-angeles/vehicle-requirements/
This is LA. Range Rover Sport is on at least one or two of those eligibility lists, I think. I believe those city market lists are the final word on eligibility.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> I had a Rover once. It was towed so many times it thought it was a boat.














TheShow said:


> I think if I can just get the modern list of qualified cars link and the contact link for uber, I'll be set.


If you are finding that getting the approved vehicle list for your city this challenging, then RS might not be for you.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Uber doesn't feature Range Rovers on their lists - they figure they would break before the end of the first ride.


That is because they are just an over priced Ford.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I have only seen a range rover with TLC plates once here in NYC. It was at least 100k msrp. I don't think he was doing Uber though, but who knows.



waldowainthrop said:


> There's probably a market on YouTube and Instagram for being the "Range Rover Sport Uber guy". Add enough production value, and it could be social media gold.


Indeed, these reaction videos get a ton of views if you know how to do it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Move over Rover, let Jimmy take over


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Yea so driving any high end vehicle for uber just doesn't make sense unless you are already a F.H.V and you just looking to add to your stream of income even then im not so sure its a good idea and then why not a fully loaded tahoe or an escalade at least they're reliable if Americans build anything right its trucks.

But good luck with that you might trick some women into thinking you make money as an uber driver and they might actually sleep with you, but then again you're an uber driver so probably not lol


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Yea so driving any high end vehicle for uber just doesn't make sense unless you are already a F.H.V and you just looking to add to your stream of income even then im not so sure its a good idea and then why not a fully loaded tahoe or an escalade at least they're reliable if Americans build anything right its trucks.
> 
> But good luck with that you might trick some women into thinking you make money as an uber driver and they might actually sleep with you, but then again you're an uber driver so probably not lol


Suburban's and Escalades are far from reliable. I've had both, they break all the time.
I'd still get a fully loaded Escalade for limo and do Uber but black suv only.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Suburban's and Escalades are far from reliable. I've had both, they break all the time.
> I'd still get a fully loaded Escalade for limo and do Uber but black suv only.


Having never owned either I was just going what I have been told a few friends and family members have both they all say their solid but they aren't using them for commercial purposes so i guess I dont have the full story


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Having never owned either I was just going what I have been told a few friends and family members have both they all say their solid but they aren't using them for commercial purposes so i guess I dont have the full story


Any vehicle is good under factory warranty.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Suburban's and Escalades are far from reliable. I've had both, they break all the time.
> I'd still get a fully loaded Escalade for limo and do Uber but black suv only.


That starts out being everyones plan. I have seen so many Suburbans and Escalades doing X rides in the city it's incredible.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> That starts out being everyones plan. I have seen so many Suburbans and Escalades doing X rides in the city it's incredible.


I was one of those people but with a gx60 Infiniti. I got tired of working for pennies. Limo and black car is so dead right now. And probably will stay this way for at least a year, maybe a year and a half.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I've had both, they break all the time.


Me, too, and never had any major issues. Never did any RS in any of them, though, but I did RS in my old Silverado and never had an issue. Will continue doing RS in my new Silverado once I decide to get back on the road and don't expect any issues with that, either.

If they "break all the time", I wonder why most limo companies run them? Pretty sure reliability and maintenance costs are quite high on thier priority list.

Anyway... Sorry for the OT, OP. As mentioned already many times: go to Uber website and pull up approved vehicle list for your particular market and you'll see what you RRS qualifies for. Emails or chats will not get you anywhere. If you want something more specific, you need to go to the local Greenlight hub. In case you have one and it is open.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Me, too, and never had any major issues. Never did any RS in any of them, though, but I did RS in my old Silverado and never had an issue. Will continue doing RS in my new Silverado once I decide to get back on the road and don't expect any issues with that, either.
> 
> If they "break all the time", I wonder why most limo companies run them? Pretty sure reliability and maintenance costs are quite high on thier priority list.
> 
> Anyway... Sorry for the OT, OP. As mentioned already many times: go to Uber website and pull up approved vehicle list for your particular market and you'll see what you RRS qualifies for. Emails or chats will not get you anywhere. If you want something more specific, you need to go to the local Greenlight hub. In case you have one and it is open.


I'm not saying you will need a new transmission or engine every month. After 40-50k side panels started falling out, headlights stopped working, engine overheating the cabin, ac doesn't work properly. I bought a brand new 2020 Cadillac (88k msrp) and the ac stopped working after a week. Give me a break.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> I'm not saying you will need a new transmission or engine every month. After 40-50k side panels started falling out, headlights stopped working, engine overheating the cabin, ac doesn't work properly. I bought a brand new 2020 Cadillac (88k msrp) and the ac stopped working after a week. Give me a break.


Fair enough. I still don't agree with the "far from reliable" comment, so we just have to agree to disagree. And I'm pretty sure your Cadillac dealer took care of the AC problem in your new Escalade at no cost to you. No, it shouldn't happen in a brand new vehicle, but if you look around, shit happens also with other brands, even when they are new.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Fair enough. I still don't agree with the "far from reliable" comment, so we just have to agree to disagree. And I'm pretty sure your Cadillac dealer took care of the AC problem in your new Escalade at no cost to you. No, it shouldn't happen in a brand new vehicle, but if you look around, shit happens also with other brands, even when they are new.


Of course, even Rolls Royce has recalls. But facing problems on the first week is a stretch regardless if they took care of it for free. I had to lose sleep so I could get the truck to their service shop at 7:30 in the morning otherwise I would be there all day. Only to sit there for 3 hours until they could figure it out. It's unacceptable.


----------

